# Any Active Magic Lantern Users?



## sanjosedave (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm only just learning about Magic Lantern. Looks interesting to me because it says it will give 60d owners the ability to increase +/- brackerting

any other sites besides this which has clear info?

http://magiclantern.wikia.com/wiki/Unified/UserGuide


----------



## skozachuk (Apr 6, 2012)

I've used it on my 50d.
It allowed me to shoot 1080p video, 
there were no problems with my camera at all,

but I erased it just to be sure that I won't get any problems when I'm shooting weddings or something important.

So you take your risk


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 6, 2012)

skozachuk said:


> So you take your risk



I'm running ml since the day it was released for the 60d and never had any issues - it's really stable nowadays. I just got back today using the 5 exposure bracketing function, and am frequently using focus stacking. But ml has so many features that the only way to discover them is to install it (it is removable without a trace) and then start experimenting.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 6, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> skozachuk said:
> 
> 
> > So you take your risk
> ...



It will be interesting to see what ML can come up with on the 5D mkIII.

I wonder if they could get the true HDMI out working fully....that would be cool.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 6, 2012)

cayenne said:


> It will be interesting to see what ML can come up with on the 5D mkIII.



I don't think there will be a ml version for the 5d3 for quite some time since it's got an updated cpu (digic5) and first of all, the ml devs themselves have to get one sponsored. That's why I'd get the 5d2 at the moment when going full frame, I rely on ml functions that much.


----------



## 1DSLR (Apr 8, 2012)

Magic Lantern running on both a 60D and a 3Ti in the family without issues. Be sure to try focus peaking.

The Vimeo Magic Lantern user grouphttp://vimeo.com/groups/magiclantern/videos has some videos that were helpful getting started.
Focus Stacking tutorial helpful in learning how to use it:
http://vimeo.com/groups/magiclantern/videos/34582618

I also sent a contribution to Alex to reward and support the Magic Lantern group's efforts.


----------



## bvukich (Apr 8, 2012)

I use it on my 60D. I mainly use the intervalometer and bracketing. It also makes video way more usable for me.

I may not fully utilize all the features, but just the fact ML exists means I'll never buy a camera that doesn't have the ability to run it.


----------



## SRHelicity (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm a happy ML user with my 60D.

That said, I'd really, really, really be happy if they could find a way to implement microfocus adjust (MFA) via the ML software... I hate Canon for handicapping the 60D (it's apparently just disabled / not included in firmware) without the MFA, as I have a couple of lenses that are repeatedly have a minor back- or front-focus problem. Sure, I could send them all in (3 different lens makers) for a pretty penny, but I'd much rather be able to do it in software. After all, there's no guaranteeing that they'll be "in focus" with the next body I get (given manufacturing tolerances). Ugh.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 8, 2012)

SRHelicity said:


> That said, I'd really, really, really be happy if they could find a way to implement microfocus adjust (MFA) via the ML software...



By pure chance, that was my exact thought just now - did you ever ask Alex if it was possible to make afma available on the 60d/550d/... bodies? I don't know if he ever thought of it himself, I bet it would be a very popular feature.


----------



## JerryBruck (Apr 8, 2012)

Agree 100% with Marsu42 and SRHelicity, and expect to agree with bvukich once I'm up and running.


----------



## JR (Apr 8, 2012)

I love some of the feature these guys offer - like the focus highlight in live view to facilitate video focusing. I just wish they had something like this for the 5DmkII or mkIII...


----------



## colin1984 (Apr 8, 2012)

I like the features ML offers, but unfortunately ML isn´t programmed for 7D; and there is no solve in this problem, cause they´ve issues with the dual core :-(


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 8, 2012)

JR said:


> I just wish they had something like this for the 5DmkII or mkIII...



Um, at least for the 5d2 magic lantern runs with the same feature set... maybe it was some time age you last looked.


----------



## VishVR (Apr 8, 2012)

I love my 5d II with unified ML and technicolor Cinestyle. Shot a music video last week, editor called me to tell me it's the best footage he has seen out of 5d, made me proud. Not sure 5D III can get ML, since they couldn't get it to work with 7D due to dual processors and 5D III has dual processors as well.


----------



## kanicker (Apr 9, 2012)

VishVR said:


> I love my 5d II with unified ML and technicolor Cinestyle. Shot a music video last week, editor called me to tell me it's the best footage he has seen out of 5d, made me proud. Not sure 5D III can get ML, since they couldn't get it to work with 7D due to dual processors and 5D III has dual processors as well.



How stable is that Unified version on 5dMk II? I see that they are really only doing development on the Unified version now... are you a beta tester for that version or did you just donate to get the beta version?


----------



## AprilForever (Apr 9, 2012)

Anyone use it on a 7D?


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 9, 2012)

AprilForever said:


> Anyone use it on a 7D?



Hardly, because of the dual cpu design they didn't get it to work - that's the reason I'd never want to replace my 60d w/ the 7d.


----------



## tron (Apr 9, 2012)

VishVR said:


> I love my 5d II with unified ML and technicolor Cinestyle. Shot a music video last week, editor called me to tell me it's the best footage he has seen out of 5d, made me proud. Not sure 5D III can get ML, since they couldn't get it to work with 7D due to dual processors and 5D III has dual processors as well.



5D III has a single Digic5+. It does not have dual processors.


----------



## c3hammer (Apr 9, 2012)

I will also concur that Magic Lantern on a T3i is an incredible tool. Focus peaking in live view makes manual focus a whole new ball game in video and stills mode. On screen waveform and histogram allow for more accurate exposure and my percentage of usable images and footage has gone up by orders of magnitude since adding it.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## cliffwang (Apr 9, 2012)

kanicker said:


> VishVR said:
> 
> 
> > I love my 5d II with unified ML and technicolor Cinestyle. Shot a music video last week, editor called me to tell me it's the best footage he has seen out of 5d, made me proud. Not sure 5D III can get ML, since they couldn't get it to work with 7D due to dual processors and 5D III has dual processors as well.
> ...



I donated 1 EUR and got the beta version. I use only two features on 5D2: HDR video and HDR bracketing. Thus, I cannot tell how stable the beta version is. However, I haven't had any problem.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 10, 2012)

is the 5Dmk2 unified out properly yet?
last time i used it it was a few months ago and it was an unstable bomb so i removed it
my 5D2 firmware is still running 2.08 since i hadto downgrade firmware to get it to work
I was mostly interested in the still options bracketing and focus stacking
but it was so hit and miss and not reliable I just canned it


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 10, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> last time i used it it was a few months ago and it was an unstable bomb so i removed it



The unified version for the xxd/xxxd bodies is quite stable, but even here from time to time regressions or crashes occur - but nothing that cannot be solved by updating/downgrading ml or switching the camera off an on again. "unstable bomb" is certainly not the target - for updates and questions see the bug tracker & dev list, this is where you can get the most up to date information:

https://groups.google.com/group/ml-devel

https://bitbucket.org/hudson/magic-lantern/issues?status=new&status=open


----------



## cayenne (Apr 11, 2012)

I'd sure like to see if for the 5D mkIII.....would be nice if they could remove the artificial 29:59 video limit, and to allow full HDMI out....


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 11, 2012)

cayenne said:


> I'd sure like to see if for the 5D mkIII.....would be nice if they could remove the artificial 29:59 video limit, and to allow full HDMI out....



Since the 5d3 has the new digic5 that no ml dev has seen yet, don't expect it soon. And since ml is an still an unofficial addon, it might even be Canon made it even harder to get a firmware addon running at all - they certainly tried with the encrypted firmware addons on the latest bodies. And when Canon really wants to prevent something due to their body lineup policy, they will - so you won't be able to unlock features that are really meant for more expensive or upcoming models.


----------



## Matthew19 (Apr 17, 2012)

I've done 2 video shoots with the unified version on my 5d. No real problems. Once my battery drained overnight, thats about it. Main advantage for me has been the 2.35 crop marks plus the ability to custom white balance and then edit that custom balance, works great under fluorescent lights.


----------

